# How to Empty L1-P Tank?



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello,

It looks like I'm off the coffee for a short while and I don't want to leave the water sitting in the tank of the L1-P. I've turned the water off at the isolation valve I had fitted, but does anyone know how to get the water that's currently residing in there out please?

Thanks,

Lee

*Apologies if this is somewhere else already I couldn't see it and I'm scouring the L site too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Drain it from the bottom of the glass water level indicator


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Cheers CC I'll give it a go later tonight. Appreciated.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Looks scary when being done (Callum did my L2 at the forum day but to be fair was still hot after the days use but as we were packing up..)

Just remember to tighten the nut back up again after otherwise will flood the area when you put the water back on.

John


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Haha cheers John. That was a concern hence the double down on the isolation valve, but I still guess there's plenty between the filter and machine that could cause havoc.

I wouldn't have bothered, but it's looking like a few months min and I didn't think that would be a good idea to leave then flush it after.


----------

